# Here's a rare blob top from St Louis



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 7, 2012)

E. Schroeder & Co was only in business for 1 year


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 7, 2012)

That would make it pretty rare, I'd say.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 7, 2012)

He's more famous for his bottling in east St. Louis.  He picked up and moved after only one year in Missouri.  I was pretty happy to get one in this good of shape.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice find there Chuck []

 ~Tim


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 8, 2012)

What year was he in business?

 Chris


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 8, 2012)

The year 1864 only.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a nice find, congrats on the acquisition! 1864 is indeed a rather narrow date range.

 So did this Schroeder (or Schroder) have any relation to the later "Schroeder's B.W.B.Co. St. Louis bottler?


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim would be the one to answer that, I will leave that question to him.


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice bottle by the way.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks, It's pretty but in terms of rarity it's got nothin' on your fine piece.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2012)

From Brandon Smiths research, E. Shroeder & Co. was in business in St. Louis for just the one year of 1864, on 8th st. between Franklin & Washington sts. He actually was in business before that tho in Cairo, IL before the civil war. There is an iron pontiled soda from there. He next showed up in Memphis, Tn in the early 1860's, but by 1864 he was bottling in St. Louis. He partnered with F. Osterholt and J.B. Seegers that year. Seegers went on to start his own soda company, and Schroeder moved to East St. Louis where he started bottling soda, ale, and beer until his death in the 1880's. After his death in the mid-80's, his wife Mary took over bottling soda. There is also a Mrs E. Schroeder embossed soda from East St. Louis. 

 The St. Louis blob soda is misspelled, but is indeed the same person. As for your beautiful green blob beer Stephen, i'm certain it is from the same Edward Schroeder. It is known that he bottled beer and ale in East St. Louis as well as soda, but your bottle is from St. Louis without East on it. I have seen several of your example and it's a nice blob as well with great color! St. Louis put out alot of nice colored blob beers.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Jan 8, 2012)

Tim, 

 Have you seen the pontiled E. Schroeder from Cairo?  I would love to have one of those with my Cairo collection. 

 I have had a few collectors comment on my Kump from Cairo.

 I also have two Hutchinson's from Cairo, it's the H. Hasenjaeger, but one has the spelling of Hausenjaeger with a U added.  What's the story on those two bottles?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Chuck,

 I have not seen the bottle myself, but am aware of it. Sounds like a common misspelling on your hutches. You run into many misspelled bottles from the period from all over. A name like that would make it all the more difficult I would imagine! There was quite a bit of illiteracy in the 19th century, not to mention when the bottler was trying to get a slugplate made, there could easily have been discrepancys in the communication of spelling.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Jan 14, 2012)

nice blob soda


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 30, 2012)

Great bottle!  Schroeder did make a few bottles.  I'll post a few I have (wish I still had the amber blob soda from East St. Louis).  

 Here is a picture with the pontiled soda from Cairo.  I would trade it for a pontiled soda from Belleville that I don't have.  Or a pontilled Illinois druggist (with the word druggist on it).


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 30, 2012)

Here is a beautiful, but sadly cracked Citron colored Schroeder Ale from East St. Louis.

 I would trade it for a damaged pontiled soda from Belleville that I don't have.  Or a damaged pontilled Illinois druggist (with the word druggist on it).


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 30, 2012)

And here is a Green SCHROEDER'S / B.W.B.Co. / ST. LOUIS Weiss Beer bottle I am currently selling on eBay

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/170812439000?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## DruggistBottles (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll dig out some of the others I have and get pictures.  I should still have one from the Mrs.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 31, 2012)

Just wondering did this guy have a place in memphis to. I believe i have  a blob top with that name on it from memphis. Just wondering if you all might know. Cool bottles everyone through me off when i seen st louis on it. Just wondering if it might be the same guy i will try to get some pics of it up.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Mar 31, 2012)

memphis tn


----------



## carobran (Apr 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Dragon0421
> 
> Just wondering did this guy have a place in memphis to. I believe i have a blob top with that name on it from memphis. Just wondering if you all might know. Cool bottles everyone through me off when i seen st louis on it. Just wondering if it might be the same guy i will try to get some pics of it up.


 Check post #11....[]


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 8, 2012)

Here are some more Schroeder's that I have from East St. Louis.  I like the deeper aqua Geo Schroeder:


 E. Schroeder,  Ed. Schroeder, E. Schroeder,  Geo. Schroeder, Geo. Schroeder, Mrs. E, Schroeder.


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 8, 2012)

Closer shot of the deeper aqua and teh Mrs. Schroeder:


----------



## epackage (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice looking grouping...Jim


----------



## DruggistBottles (Apr 9, 2012)

Edward Schroeder was born in Germany ca 1833.  After being in Cairo Illinois a short time with a soda factory he lived in St. Louis from 1862 to 1866.  His son George was born in St. Louis in 1866.  The only year his business was listed there was 1864.  At some point Edward went to work for John Cairns who had a soda business in St. Louis from 1857 - 1869.  In 1862 Mr. Cairns started a soda factory in East St. Louis (John Cairns & Company).  Edward Schroeder joined that business in 1864 but continued to reside in St. Louis.  By the end of 1866 he moved to East St. Louis.  By 1869 Schroeder had taken over the East St. Louis factory.  Edward died in 1887.  From 1887-1892 Edward's widow Marie owned the business. Their son George owned the business from 1892 - 1901 when he sold it to Louis Hartman.

 - Summarized from _*St. Clair County, Illinois Soda and Related Beverage Bottles*_ by Tom Miller 2007.


----------

